# 2008 Diva seatpost diameter???



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

I left home on a trip without measuring my stock seatpost that I intend to replace online while I'm gone. Can anyone tell me me if it's a 27.2 or 31.6? 

Thanks.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not going to guess, as I only have an Orca, however, email Orbea-USA and i'm sure you'll get a quick response.

[email protected]


----------

